# Follow up office visit post colonoscopy



## joyce (Dec 24, 2013)

New to GI coding, 
provider brings patient back to the office two weeks after colonoscopy for results and results were normal, what ICD do you bill for this?


----------



## debbiebeal (Dec 24, 2013)

its a post op visit there should be no charge


----------



## tldixon@mokancomm.net (Dec 24, 2013)

*Post op for colonoscopy*

You can charge an Office Visit for the post colonoscopy...we usually charge a low level, 99212, Office Visit.  We haven't had any problems getting paid for these.


----------



## joyce (Dec 27, 2013)

debbiebeal said:


> its a post op visit there should be no charge


There are no global days for the screening colonoscopy-45378


----------



## joyce (Dec 27, 2013)

tldixon@mokancomm.net said:


> You can charge an Office Visit for the post colonoscopy...we usually charge a low level, 99212, Office Visit.  We haven't had any problems getting paid for these.


What dx code do you use?


----------



## SamuelMarcusMD (Feb 13, 2014)

*op ov colonoscopy*

What diagnosis code is being used


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 13, 2014)

It would need to e a V code for follow up.


----------



## OCD_coder (Feb 13, 2014)

If there is documentation that they are still having symptoms, I code those before I use a v-code for follow up.

The results my be normal, but what drove the medical necessity for the colonoscopy in the first place.


----------

